# Bella's foaling thread....



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to wait until she was 300 days before starting a foaling thread but I just can't wait. Bella is 296 days today. This is my first foal and Bella's second. At least one of us know what we are doing. :lol: She has really started to get big in the last few weeks. I am so excited for the baby. I am hoping for a filly but a little colt will be just fine as long as he is healthy. 
Here is a picture before we bred her:








Here is one just a few days ago:








This is the baby daddy:








There are more pictures of him at http://www.1manranch.com


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Yay, I was wondering when you would make a foaling thread! Hoping for a happy healthy filly for your sake


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Kansas! I am so nervous, excited and going crazy all at the time. My husband thinks I am nuts because the rub her belly every night and check to see if she has started to bag up. Every once and a while I can feel baby kicking. Bella just looks at me like "would you quit making him do that". So far so good.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awwww, can't wait to see this baby! The sire is definitely unusual.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Zeus is an amazing stallion. When I had my bad accident out on the trail a few months ago, he was the one who carried me out. It didn't bother him that I was bleeding profusely . He just stayed calm and brought me back to the trailer where the ambulance was waiting. I was so lucky to be riding with great horses and people that day.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

*300 days!!!*

Bella is 300 days today!:happydance:It seems like it has been forever since last June. I will try to get new/better pictures of her soon. I am getting so excited. I love seen everyone's foals. I hope Bella has a healthy foal.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

*Good News, Bella is prefect. Vet says her weight is good and she is in good health for when the foal comes. She got her vaccines today so now it is just the long wait for the next 30 to 40 days.*


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

Cant wait to see what the baby looks like!! And the sire is definently unusual but gorgeous! Good luck


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Took a few pictures of Bella today. Not great photos. The shadows kept getting in the way.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Bella is looking uncomfortable. She really isn't in a hurry to get any where. Doesn't even trot down to get her grain anymore. Baby was kicking up a storm tonight. Bella kept kicking up at her belly telling him to quite it. :lol: Poor girl. She hasn't started bagging up yet. I think this last month is going to take the longest. At least she is not due during finals week. I hope I have time to breath between finals and when the foal comes. 

I thought I would give you guys more information on Bella and Zeus. 

Bella is a Missouri Fox Trotter. She is 9 years old. This is her second foal that I know of. Her last foal is now 3 years old. She has a nature gait and the most awesome canter. She has kind of a sweet and sassy personality. You can't tell her what to do I like to say you have to discuss it with her and convince her to do it. I still wouldn't trade her for anything. I can't wait until I can get back on her.

Zeus is also a Missouri Fox Trotter. He was an extensive show record. He has a nice gentle temperament. He also has a nice nature gait. 

I am getting so excited for baby to arrive. If she ever finishes shedding out I will try to get really good pictures of her with out all the fur and mud.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

She is looking great! I know what you mean about the shedding out part lol, it looks like I mass murdered a whole bunch of cats in the pasture hahaha there is so much hair from Spice laying everywhere 
Oh, and dont take this the wrong way,as it is truly meant as a compliment,but both Zeuss, and Bella are really pretty for being MFT's. lol I'm so used to stock horses sometimes gaited breeds look so oddly proportioned to me, but I truly like the looks of your girl. She has such a kind eye, and a really cute face!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree that sometime gaited horses can look odd. I have seen some pretty horrid conformation on gaited breed. A few weeks ago there was a MFT for sell here in Utah and it looked like you put three different horses together. I tend like stockier build horses. So it took a while to find a MFT I like. When we decided to breed her Zeus was who we had originally planned on. This is a picture of the stallion we originally had planned on:








Ghost Dancer was well built. I loved his legs because they weren't like "twig". But the month before we had planned on breeding he coliced and had to be put down. Dennis offered to let us breed to Zeus. So we went out to take a look at him. What made up our minds was we went out on a trail ride with him and he was just amazing. 

I was crazy just trying to plan the breeding. Between losing the first stallion. Then we had to postpone it a month because of the EHV outbreak here. But in the end I think every thing has worked out.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I came across a video of Bella's sire today. He has such an awesome gait.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Love the authentic saddle creaking in a video being taken from the back of a horse in motion 

Well done too, I don't think I ever saw parts of their horse, but that could also be because I was focused on the lovely MFT LOL


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Bella is 320 days today.:happydance::clap: Not much progress. She has bagged up a little but still has a long ways to go. I think Bella is going to have a little spunky monster. She is always kicked up at her belly and biting at it tell him to knock it off. I am hoping to get some good pictures soon.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of quick updated pictures of Bella today. 
This is a picture of her bag today. Still has a long ways to go. 








Sorry for the big picture photobucket would not let me re-size it.









She is finally almost all shed out. She is really pretty during the summer.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

*327 days ***warning pictures of Bella girly parts****

I took a couple of quick pictures of Bella tonight. 








Her bag is really coming a long. 

Her is a picture of Bella's girl parts. I told myself I wasn't going to post any pictures but since I am not sure what I am look for as far as her relaxing I thought I would post it and see what you think. 









I think she has at least another week. How much long do you think?


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

It has to be soon! Any updates??


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Bella is 330 days today. Here is a picture of her bag yesterday. It's filling up nicely. I think she'll go maybe another week. 








I still amazed that her belly is not that big, at least compared to other mares I have seen.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Subbing to this! Very excited for you, and I cannot wait to see your new foal


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Alrighty then waiting on baby! I love babies (except chicks, but that is another story LOL)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Getting closer...she looks lovely  


Our second baby of the year has been baking for 348 days now and momma has no bag, no signs. So I'll be looking to your mare to keep me entertained. I should have the next foal by... mid August?


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

She's definitely getting there!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing to really update today. No baby. We put down some fresh straw for her today and she started eating it. Not sure what that was all about. I'm pretty sure that it didn't taste very good but whatever. I guess if she wants to nibble on the straw that's up to her. Brought her in a new salt block too she seemed pretty happy with it.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Well Bella had me up all night. Yesterday she had what appeared to be waxing. So I decided to sleep down at the pasture with her. She really knows how to get you to stay up. About 3am she was pacing like crazy, making this weird grunting noise, rubbing her butt and then she would circle like she was going to lay down. This lasted about 30 to 45 minutes then she went back to eating. She really is going to stick to the mare's secret code. I think I have several gray hairs from last night. :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing to see Baby Bella ...


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

There is a storm warning tonight. Seems like a good time for Bella to think about having the baby. I think she is going to make me wait longer. Debating on checking on her in the middle of the night. hum? I need a mare cam.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

*She's here!*

Bella had a amber champagne filly at 5:10am. It's been a long night. But both mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Shes gorgeous! Congrats 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, congrats, she is beautiful.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on your beautiful girl! Loved the video too


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She's so beautiful!!! Congrats on the lovely new addition!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

goreous little thing!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oooooh with those eyes shes gonna have ALL the colts chasing after her haha! shes beautiful congrats!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I have spent the whole day just hanging out with momma and baby. I still haven't been to bed. But being able to see her born was so worth the staying up all night.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous baby! Congrats!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous baby girl, (so many girls this year!) 

Congratulations!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats! She is surely unique!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

We finally agreed on a name. Her registered name will be Lena's Golden Perfection and her barn name is Athena. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the name, it suits her. Congrats again! She's beautiful.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

So pretty. And I love the name.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats! Athena is just beautiful!!! Her eyes are just stunning. Do you have any updated pics?


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated or started a new thread for Athena. We have been so busy. The place that we were boarding at we were asked to leave. Not sure exactly why. The guy told us that the property was being developed but no other boarders were asked to leave. So my thought is that he wanted more pasture for his animals and he didn't want the baby there. Even though we told him before we bred Bella and he had 11 months monthly to ask us to move. So we had to traumatize poor Athena by moving her at 3 weeks old. That was not how we has planned on teaching her to trailer load. Any sorry for the rant but I am still in ticked about it. Any way they are doing well in their new boarding place. 
Here are a couple of pics at 3 weeks old. I need to get some new ones. Sorry for the huge pictures. Photobucket is not cooperating.:?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Gahhh the nerve of some people! At least you were able to find a new place to board. I think her name really suits her, and her eyes are just beautiful.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

